# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  فرص عمل يومية للمهندسين

## Ahmad Hassan

من اجل الاطلاع على فرص العمل اليومية بامكانك مشاهدة الروابط التالية كل يوم 




نقابة المهندسين

http://www.jea.org.jo/home/StaticPag...es_Jordan.html

مهندس نت


http://www.muhandes.net/

التشغيل الوطني

http://www.nec.jo/nees/


المنار للتوظيف

http://www.almanar.jo/ele/***/



الاخطبوط

http://www.akhtaboot.com/

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلموووو

----------


## Ahmad Hassan

Hala 5ale

----------


## troy1992

و الله ما بعرف ايش بدي اقول :SnipeR (46):

----------


## troy1992

سلام للجميع :Icon26:

----------


## troy1992

اف بعدين:waiting:

----------


## troy1992

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  :Eh S(7):

----------

